# Ole' Miss Alumni



## Jrmccain (Apr 11, 2007)

Thought this might be a good place to get some insight into Ole' Miss. My son is contemplating going there and I was wondering if anyone could give me some constructive information on the school; your experiences; and anything else that would be relevant. 

I have no frame of reference having lived in the west most of my life. We plan on doing a visit but was trying to get a jump on it by asking around.


----------



## UltralightHiker (Jun 9, 2011)

First of all, new to the forum. I do not have a bike yet (looking for my first), so excuse the lack of posts. However, I did graduate from Ole Miss. Loved every minute of it. From the teachers, to he atmosphere, to game days, the whole nine. I would not have changed any aspect of it. I met my wife there, learned a lot, and had fun while I was at it.. Did not regret it one bit!


----------



## Jrmccain (Apr 11, 2007)

UltralightHiker said:


> First of all, new to the forum. I do not have a bike yet (looking for my first), so excuse the lack of posts. However, I did graduate from Ole Miss in 2002. Loved every minute of it. From the teachers, to he atmosphere, to game days, the whole nine. I would not have changed any aspect of it. I met my wife there, learned a lot, and had fun while I was at it.. Did not regret it one bit!


Thanks for the reply. My son has a real good feeling about the place even though he has yet to visit the campus. How big were your classes and what did you major in?


----------



## UltralightHiker (Jun 9, 2011)

Disregard


----------



## ChuckDiesel (Apr 16, 2011)

Another Ole Miss grad here. I went there for 8 years (undergrad, grad, law) and I too loved every minute of it. I just graduated law school and am very sad to be leaving Oxford. It's a great town and a great school. I was an accounting major and the accounting professors were awesome. Really genuinely interested in the success of their students. I still keep in touch with several of them.


----------



## ChuckDiesel (Apr 16, 2011)

Oh yea, and as far as biking goes, there are some really great road rides around that are safe, ie no traffic, and the mountain biking in Oxford is top notch.


----------



## Jrmccain (Apr 11, 2007)

ChuckD,

Thanks for the reply. For some reason he's really drawn to O/M. We've only looked at the school on GoogleMaps but the lake was an immediate bonus. I suppose that you're allowed to camp and fish there? 

He's been told that the girls there are really something special, that couldn't be the draw could it?


----------



## UltralightHiker (Jun 9, 2011)

Disregard


----------



## ChuckDiesel (Apr 16, 2011)

Jrmccain said:


> ChuckD,
> 
> Thanks for the reply. For some reason he's really drawn to O/M. We've only looked at the school on GoogleMaps but the lake was an immediate bonus. I suppose that you're allowed to camp and fish there?
> 
> He's been told that the girls there are really something special, that couldn't be the draw could it?


Big understatement about the girls. I'm not sure there's a greater concentration of very attractive girls anywhere in the country. Game day in the Grove is also an incredible experience that people from all around the country have written about. I'm certainly going to miss it this fall. Regardless of the team's success, the Grove is always rocking. You can probably google something like Grove at Ole Miss and get a lot of results. You should read about it.

As for as the lake goes, yes there is great fishing there and good camping. I don't take advantage of it often enough. I do the majority of my road rides out by the lake. There is also an incredible mtb trail out there called Clear Creek. Its about 15-20 minute drive from town. 

I got a feeling your son will want to go to Ole Miss once he visits it. It's really a special place that's hard to describe. Here's a good quote about Ole Miss: "The University is respected, but Ole Miss is loved. The University gives a diploma
and regretfully terminates tenure, but one never graduates from Ole Miss."
-Frank E. Everett, Jr.


----------



## Jen_I_Am (Mar 30, 2010)

*Hotty Totty*

My son will be going to Ole Miss in 1 1/2 yrs for law school. I went to Southern Miss and South Alabama, so we are really excited that the "baby" is going to such an awesome school. I know many successful law graduates and dealer principals who have attended and there is nothing like a game at Vaught-Hemingway Stadium. I still love Colonel Reb and he will always be the mascot, I don't care what anyone says.

As mentioned, the alumni are some of the closest (aside from the University of Nebraska, where my parents and uncles went and my son is now) and the faculty does have a real interest in the students. It can get a little rowdy, but it's all in good fun. If he likes sports the best games are Ole Miss vs. Vandy and Ole Miss vs. well, anybody lol. I was stunned when the Rebs beat Nebraska in the Solich days, and have watched many triple overtimes.

I miss Mississippi so much. Your son will have a lifetime of memories and forever friends.


----------



## Jrmccain (Apr 11, 2007)

Thanks everyone for your replies. It's good to hear that Ole' Miss is so well thought of. My wife was somewhat tepid to the idea, not knowing anything about the school, but you guys make it sound like a good school. We're still a little while out before he makes a decision but I'll let you know once he does. Thanks again.


----------



## West End Rail NJ (Apr 28, 2005)

My Son will be a sophomore there this fall and really likes it. He wasn't sure if it was going to be for him, since he is a northerner, but grew to like it over the first year and is looking forward to going back. It is a big greek school so your son should consider that before committing. As fir the girls, I think they must just have to send in head shots, the are pretty cute!


----------

